

Mac Pro users and their sense of entitlement - jyap
http://julianyap.com/2012/06/11/mac-pro-users-and-their-sense-of-entitlement.html

======
ewillbefull
I don't think anyone is "entitled" because they're disappointed with a
refresh. There are many genuine complaints about this update, some fundamental
"pro" functions are years out of date. Why would a Mac Pro ever not have
thunderbolt? Come on. Either Apple is slacking or they're tossing this product
out the window.

Saying people should wait even longer than the two years they have sounds
pretty apologetic.

